# Teaching a child to ride a bike...how?



## LaDY

I posted a similar post in the toddler forum but got no replys so was hoping i would have more luck in here! My son turned 3 last week so we got him his first bike...it has stabilisers on but he has no idea how to push the pedals and i am finding teaching him damn hard work! Any advice? How did you teach your kids? Any tips would be appreciated! xx


----------



## skydragonfly

Get him to sit on the bike with one pedal at the top slightly forward. Tell him to push down with his leg and see what happens. When the bike moves forward no matter how slowly encourage it, then try it with the other leg. Once he gets better see if he can get momentum to keep them all the way. Encouraging all the way. Also if you can find somewhere with a slight downward slope makes it easier.


----------



## going_crazy

Practice and repetition!! It's hard work at the start, but once they get the idea, it will all click into place! (it hurt my back like crazy from all the bending over!) Good luck xx


----------



## Amarna

It takes lots of practice and lots of patience. My daughter is four and just learned how to ride her bike after a year of trying. She kept pushing the pedals backwards! But now that she's going she can keep up with me even on my bike. I would position the pedals so one side was up high and she would push it down, then try it with the other side, etc. I'd give her pushes at first to help get her going.


----------



## jules7

Try pulling him along with a short lenght of rope on the handle bars while his feet are on the peddles. That way he will see that to move forward his feet need to rotate the peddles.
Some kids take to it quicker than others also if you came take him somewhere like a toddler group, where they have bikes, he could see how the other children do it.


----------



## LaDY

Thanks ladies...all tips noted down and i shall try again tommorow!! xx


----------



## sabby52

Have you had him out while other kids are riding bikes ?? I think Dec learned so quickly because he was always out with Dan while Dan was on his bike, he used to watch him and say he wanted to ride a bike, he got his first little (proper) trike at 19 months and by the time he was 20 months he was riding by himself, but thats only because I took him out on it with his big brother and they used to practice together in the park :)


----------



## julietz

Mine had the same problem, dad had to ride his in the street with him, so he could watch what he does and he soon picked it up


----------



## oOKayOo

Just tell him what to do with his legs , when you push him behind remind him to push with his feet on the peddles , sometimes they learn to go back wards first to get used to the motion , but then pretty soon pick it up!


----------



## LaDY

Right...he seems to be moving his right leg pushing the pedal down but when it comes to his left leg he ends up pedalling backwards! Took him out today and within 10mins he wanted to come back in! I can see he is finding it really hard bless him xx


----------



## lesly001

i remembered when i was a small child,my father tried to hold the back part of the bike and let me drive myself,i practiced for several days and learned how to ride it then...so you should let him practice more!good luck..:happydance:


----------

